# Bypass Welcome Screen



## roma83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi I am new in this forum.

I just purchased windows 8 and I was wondering whether it would be possible to bypass the 'WELCOME' screen and boot directly to the metro screen

thanking you in anticipation :whistling:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is this what you mean How to Bypass Windows 8′s Login Screen


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

I love this tip, Joeten!

Also roma, not sure if you are already using it, but if you want the benefits of windows 8 (faster boot and security) with some more functionality of Windows 7, I would check out Classic Shell, Welcome to Classic Shell 

I simply love it. I'm an avid windows 7 user, but bought 8 to upgrade XP and I missed the start button on the taskbar, but never fear classic shell is here. lol 

Matt


----------

